# Hamburg Sisters



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm watching both of them at the moment. These two surprised me by restarting to lay after a year off and have not resumed since their last molt. 

Why is this worth mentioning? They started laying again at seven years. Now at eight both are off. They're eating, they still hate each other, one still appreciates my presence, the other still wants me to go away. But they are off. 

I won't intercede unless I see something important that is easily treated. I don't think it is, I think it's old age catching up to them. Which has been the story of my old flock for a couple of years. 

On a side note, Head Tuck will be ten in the Spring. Yes, the most compromised bird is getting on up there.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. Yea, my oldest will be 9 in September. She's doing well. I have one that's 7 and doesn't look so good. She's tucking her head and sleeping during the day. I don't know what to do with her. I don't know what to treat her for.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I had two Hamburgs when I lived in Georgia. They were 10 years old as well as three Barred Rocks. I gave them away when I sold my house. Hamburgs are very beautiful, but I wont own them anymore.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was surprised how much I liked the Hamburgs, maybe because except for the one girl they didn't turn out to be quite what I was told they'd be. Flighty and hard to handle. If a fellow breeder hadn't been looking to get out I might not have ever gotten the experience with them.

Sem, you're experiencing what I've been going through for a couple of years now. You see it, you know something isn't right but are helpless since there doesn't seem to be any there there. I want to do something but I know it's a selfish move on my part if I do because they are old and it's probably time for them. 

dawg? Gave them away when you moved? I built cages and brought mine with me when we moved.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I was surprised how much I liked the Hamburgs, maybe because except for the one girl they didn't turn out to be quite what I was told they'd be. Flighty and hard to handle. If a fellow breeder hadn't been looking to get out I might not have ever gotten the experience with them.
> 
> Sem, you're experiencing what I've been going through for a couple of years now. You see it, you know something isn't right but are helpless since there doesn't seem to be any there there. I want to do something but I know it's a selfish move on my part if I do because they are old and it's probably time for them.
> 
> dawg? Gave them away when you moved? I built cages and brought mine with me when we moved.


Yes Robin. I gave ALL my chickens to the fellow that bought my house. He brought them to his house and eventually integrated them into his flock. I had known him for years and assured me they'd be well cared for in which they have. At the time, chickens wernt allowed in Jacksonville. Otherwise I wouldve brought them with me. That was back in November 2012 and I still miss them on occasion. I dont know if they're alive or not, really dont want to find out.
Currently I have plenty of cages ready for hurricane evacuation.


----------

